# Samsung F7500 - No Display Models in Seattle



## bhjazz (May 13, 2009)

I'm stunned. 

Samsung released the UN46F7500 back in January, I believe. Yet not a single store in the Seattle area has one on display. I'd be OK buying the item online, but would feel a lot better if I had actually personally seen the product! Honestly, this is silly. I've called every business I'd consider decent, and no luck. 

I can understand that retailers can't keep everything on the floor. That's fair, of course. Is the model just too middle-of-the-line or something? The reviews are all good. 

So since this shouldn't be a rant that others just laugh at, if anyone is actually *in* the Seattle area and knows of some place that has one of these, let me know! , I'd even look at a larger version of it!

Many thanks!

Brian


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Best Buy Magnolia's don't have it either? Maybe give Samsung a call and tell them all of this. They may be able to point you at someone locally who has one or get one to someone locally. :dontknow:


----------



## bhjazz (May 13, 2009)

No, sir. And the last one I was at, some sales guy told me that not only should I not believe everything I read on the Internet, they only carried the top models. To me, just lame excuses for him not keeping up on the industry he is in. addle:

Yeah, a call to Samsung might be in order. That's a good idea. Thank you!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

bhjazz said:


> Yeah, a call to Samsung might be in order. That's a good idea. Thank you!


If you call them, let us know how it turns out. :T


----------



## bhjazz (May 13, 2009)

I called this afternoon. Didn't get any information. Samsung, "...doesn't maintain a list of retailers" which I think is not believable. I was told to just try Samsung.com or call local retailers to see if they have it. 

All in all, a waste of time.

Edit: I suppose my best option now is to just look at the 7100 and realize that the 7500 has higher spec all around...then just order it and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's the three most important feature advantages that the F7500 has over the F7100 series.

- Slightly better motion resolution with the clear frame rare of 960 on the 7500 vs. the 720 clear motion rate of the F7100

- The F7500 has more local dimming zones which give you slightly better screen uniformity and better precision control of dark areas next to bright zones of the screen. Also reduces halos around bright objects moving across the screen.

- The F7500 accepts Samsung's Smart Evolution Kit upgrades, whereas the F7100 does not have any hardware upgrade capability.

We sell a good quantity of both models and everyone is very happy with either display.

Hope this helps!

-Robert


----------



## bhjazz (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Robert. Much appreciated!


----------

